
Ask HN: What does your .bashrc file contain - victorbojica
For the past weeks i&#x27;ve gotten a muscle memory for the ll command. Because i&#x27;m on Mac OS, it&#x27;s not avaialable by default, so i&#x27;ve added it to my .bashrc file.<p>This made me wonder what else i&#x27;ve been missing on.
======
simonblack
My .bashrc has 128 lines, including:

Customised prompt, showing HOSTNAME, LOGNAME, current directory, git status,
user-level indicator: ("centrepoint [jvs] /home/jvs/wrk/horizon/src [dev*] >
") The user-level indicator shows '> ' for a normal user, and '# ' for the
root user, though the LOGNAME also changes from 'jvs' to 'root'.

Git-Branch/Status indicator. ('Am I in the "dev" branch, or still in
"master"?')

Various aliases.

Various environmental variables. (personalised $PATH, etc)

Various pieces of configuration data held in environmental variables.
(selected printer, newsgroup server and login info, personalised text editor,
etc)

Local timezone setting.

~~~
jolmg
> Local timezone setting.

Why in bashrc? Isn't it just a matter of soft-linking a file from
/usr/share/zoneinfo/ to /etc/localtime?

~~~
simonblack
At one time I was doing a lot of travelling in different timezones. Rather
than changing the machine's timezone, it was more convenient to just change my
personal user-timezone.

